# Gas / Electric Appliances / Heating etc



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

To keep running costs down, when considering a long term rental, should I be looking at gas or electric appliances to keep bills lower?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Eamon said:


> To keep running costs down, when considering a long term rental, should I be looking at gas or electric appliances to keep bills lower?


Gas! Altho remember that gas here is bought in bottles! But certainly for heating your hot water, gas is much cheaper!

Jo xxx


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> Gas! Altho remember that gas here is bought in bottles! But certainly for heating your hot water, gas is much cheaper!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo.....if in a condominium, I assume they would have one BIG tank that services all apartments individually with metres?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Eamon said:


> Hi Jo.....if in a condominium, I assume they would have one BIG tank that services all apartments individually with metres?


I wouldnt like to say how its done in apartment blocks etc..... 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

I've never been in a block with shared gas, it's always been bottles thankfully

Avoid aircon/heating if you can get away with it.. these cripple your electric bills


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> I've never been in a block with shared gas, it's always been bottles thankfully
> 
> Avoid aircon/heating if you can get away with it.. these cripple your electric bills


Hello mate! How do you keep warm then?
I love the idea of a roaring fire...but isnt it a pain in the butt?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Electricity is about the same cost as in the UK - if not more. So if you think about the things in the UK that cost the money and use the "leccy", its the same here!!

Jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> I wouldnt like to say how its done in apartment blocks etc.....
> 
> Jo xxx


Our block of 12 flats has gas to the door but we all use bottles as no one will pay for the connection. If one paid it would be cheaper for the rest. We're a tight lot up here in north 

For us we pick the phone up and the bottle arrives in one hour if not less. Simples


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Our block of 12 flats has gas to the door but we all use bottles as no one will pay for the connection. If one paid it would be cheaper for the rest. We're a tight lot up here in north
> 
> For us we pick the phone up and the bottle arrives in one hour if not less. Simples


and heating is done how? Central Heating ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Eamon said:


> and heating is done how? Central Heating ?


I've heard of a few places that have central heating, but its not as common in the UK. We use a couple of electric oil filled radiators and a portable gas heater. Houses in Spain do get very cold in the winter. No carpets, all those tiles and no real insulation!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Eamon said:


> To keep running costs down, when considering a long term rental, should I be looking at gas or electric appliances to keep bills lower?


Definitely gas.

We have natural gas which was put in in our area about 8 -10 years ago. We paid for the connection and as nigele2 said as the vast majority did it all at the same time the costs were reduced. (Us wealthy madrileños shelled out the money, not like the stingy notherners ) It's not cheaper though, just a bit more convenient as you don't have to bother with bottled gas.
We're soooo modern we also have central heating!!!! I suspect it's because, although I'm sure it does get cold in the South, it's a lot colder here and anywhere north of Madrid. Centralised central heating is common in older blocks of flats (up to the mid 80's??) and it's a pain in the neck because nobody's ever at the right temperature. Other flats have their own heating, and others, as Jo says, don't have heat, but you'll probably need it sooner or later.
I also agree on not getting airconditioning. We manage with fans.


----------

